# Expansion compensator



## Mike24 (Jan 18, 2012)

Chase is too wide for riser clamps. Would anchoring into beam and h-clamp allow the compensator to do its job?? 2" grooved heating/chilled line into fan coils


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mike24 said:


> Chase is too wide for riser clamps. Would anchoring into beam and h-clamp allow the compensator to do its job?? 2" grooved heating/chilled line into fan coils


You been here since Jan 12'.. 4 posts and no introduction????


----------

